# Thinking of selling my 540i for a 04 330ci 6sp?



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

Any thoughts? I would also consider upgrading to a 98-up 6sp 540i because of the more power and because its a manual transmission.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> Any thoughts? I would also consider upgrading to a 98-up 6sp 540i because of the more power and because its a manual transmission.


Have you ever driven a 330i? WAY different feel than the 540i. Totally different car, too.

Your plan is fine but just be and sure to understand the different feels (among other things) the two cars provide TO YOU.

Consider long-distance driving (540i wins here) or carrying of passengers (5er slight edge, I think), or traffic driving (subjective but leaning towards the 5).

Good Luck! :guitar:


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*you need to drive one*

it seems like more people here on the e39 boards will have done the opposite, including me! I went from an e46 323 to my current 528 a couple years ago.The 3 was more nimble, but a little, hmmm benign is the word that sticks in my head. In that I mean it had tons of grip, and lacked a little personality. I seem to get along with the dynamics of the 5 better,but i didn't have a 330 either. I, personally like the 5er better than the 323. More space, a little 'nicer' all around, a little more power. That said, i wouldn't mine a 330 with the performance package, nice looking car, that would perform quite well, but i don't think i'd trade the 5 for one. Do you need to carry passengers (or kids, kicking you in the seatback!)? A few extra inches is pretty handy.
Mike :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

mottati said:
 

> it seems like more people here on the e39 boards will have done the opposite, including me! I went from an e46 323 to my current 528 a couple years ago.The 3 was more nimble, but a little, hmmm benign is the word that sticks in my head. In that I mean it had tons of grip, and lacked a little personality. I seem to get along with the dynamics of the 5 better,but i didn't have a 330 either. I, personally like the 5er better than the 323. More space, a little 'nicer' all around, a little more power. That said, i wouldn't mine a 330 with the performance package, nice looking car, that would perform quite well, but i don't think i'd trade the 5 for one. Do you need to carry passengers (or kids, kicking you in the seatback!)? A few extra inches is pretty handy.
> Mike :bigpimp:


No, i don't forsee any kids in the near future since i'm only 18 and in college i just need to haul school books and college party stuff.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> No, i don't forsee any kids in the near future since i'm only 18 and in college i just need to haul school books and college party stuff.


At 18, I'd- well I DID have a 2002- but that says the same thing- at 18 I'd hit the 330. Lots of fun- small stance- nimble.

Unless your into power. The wife's 330 is a lot of fun- I enjoy driving it... but the V8's power really shines after 2nd gear. The only way I'd drive a 330 for my daily is if I SC'ed a four door ZHP. THAT would be a kick in the a$$.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> At 18, I'd- well I DID have a 2002- but that says the same thing- at 18 I'd hit the 330. Lots of fun- small stance- nimble.
> 
> Unless your into power. The wife's 330 is a lot of fun- I enjoy driving it... but the V8's power really shines after 2nd gear. The only way I'd drive a 330 for my daily is if I SC'ed a four door ZHP. THAT would be a kick in the a$$.


I have now also considered a 01-02 M3, as those are in the same price range of a 04 330ci. I hear they are high maintence which scares me a bit.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> I have now also considered a 01-02 M3, as those are in the same price range of a 04 330ci. I hear they are high maintence which scares me a bit.


Alex- did you know I responded to you PM? I only ask b/c I see you never read it.

Is it ALL M3's that now have the full 100k mile warranty on the motor? If so, your bigest maintenance concern is pretty well answered. If you can find a CPO- which many folks will tell you is a joke- I happen to think it's valuable and have the experience of friends to reinforce my thoughts- you may have just gotten even MORE concerns answered.

If I were in the market for a CPO '02 M3 or an '04 330, I'd hit the M3 so fast my head would spin- at 6800 RPM's.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*i'd go for the M3 too...*

are prices really down that much? i'm going to have to check that out, i could use a track car! and a 100k warranty to boot!
Mike
:thumbup:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Get the 540i6 you wont be isappointed :thumbup:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> Any thoughts? I would also consider upgrading to a 98-up 6sp 540i because of the more power and because its a manual transmission.


Hey Alex,

sup man. I think the 540i has a good v8 and pulls away in mid to high rpm with ease. The 330ci, i owned several in the past year. All I can say is it's a really well balanced car. It's great for one or two people. If you have to carry people all the time then the 4dr 540i will do just more than you can imagine.

Anyway, my sister is selling her 98 540i 6speed. let me know if you are interested.
Also, my brother is selling his 01 m3, if you are interested in that, PM me as well.

they are getting newer rides (M5 and E55 respectively).
Both are in awesome condition and you are local. We are in Northern VA.

HIt me up bro.


----------

